# How to play with your tiels



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone
As we all know, all my tiels live in avairys outside.
It's summer right now so I want to spend it socializing with them a lot

All my tiels get attension in their cage but I want to go to the next level!
I want to play with them inside the house!

I took marshmallow in the house and it was kinda an epic fail
First I sat on the couch and put him on my knees and started to give him scratches
Then I took him to the desk and started giving him snail toys to play with
He wasn't comfortable and he only wanted me
so I took him to my room(upstairs)
And I put him on my homemade perch and I started to give him a shower!
He kinda enjoyed it but he kept flying back to me

I have always wanted to care for tiels like you guys but my family isn't really into them
My dream is to buy them an indoor big cage like you guys and get them a play Perch with so many toys but I ended up feeling like I ruined their lives
Do you think I should just give them away and buy them back when I move into my own house or do you think my future wife will also not like animals just like now
I'm so confused vecause my dream ended up like a nighmare


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh Baruch! that's so tough  don't give up though! you have a lovely flock.
if i were you, i would probably not breed too much anymore because it just increases the amount of birds you have.
having an indoor cage would be awesome one day. maybe you should pick a pair of birds who can live inside - just two so it wouldn't be too much for your family? keep doing what you did with Marshmallow. maybe let them come in in pairs and give them some millet etc. and try and teach them that being inside is good. they're probably just unsure cause it's new to them.
i don't know a lot about aviary birds, since i've never had them, but it sounds like you're doing the right things.
i wouldn't give them away. that'd be too heart breaking! you might decide you need to downsize but keep at least a few. would your parents let you have two or three live inside? or not?
interested to see what others think 

edit: also, with your question about a future wife. a.) that's a long time away  b.) if you pick the right girl, she'll love you and what you're into. so i wouldn't let that feature in your decision.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I know i should stop breeding:lol:
It's just SOO addicting and I always want more
But I am going to stop...after tweety and pearly finish 

I can't bring them in the house at all
They are wry strict about smell and mess because my grandfather keeps coming to check on how are house looks because he gave us the house for a present 

What can I do to play with them and have some bonding time
I don't know how I can ask for a play gym 
When I begged my parents for a tiel I used to always daydream(I'm a day dreamer lol) about having an awesome cage with the best time with them outside of the cage but that turned out the opposite of what I expected 

It's not like their cage is boring! They have a lot of natural and fun perches and a lt of flying space but I want to play with them inside but I just don't know how because I don't have a play gym or anything like that. 

I don't feel like I have too many tiels...I just feel like I am not taking care if them the way you are and that's really upsetting me and I am eating myself up because I see so many nice videos of you guys playing with them and I'm so mad at myself 
Ito be honest I am so upset that I have tears in my eyes because I *know* that I'm wrong and I want to change that
I'm trying not to show my tears because my sister is right next to me


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

alright. i think that having aviary birds and having indoor birds is different. so don't guilt-trip yourself about the way you care for them. you don't need a playgym - i don't have one. just pick one bird to work on: maybe the one that's most bonded with you. take them inside and just let them sit on your shoulder while you go about and do stuff. do it every day for a little while, and slowly they'll learn to enjoy it and they'll start playing around  imagine it's like bringing a new cockatiel home. because you are bringing the tiel to a place they don't know. use all those training tips - spray millet, patience etc. start with them on your shoulder if that's what they like best. just give it a shot and see  i reckon you'll be surprised!
if your parents don't let you bring them in even for an hour, it's more difficult. i don't really know - maybe spend time out there, and get them some birdie toys or make them so that they can play...


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So all I do is just put them on my shoulder and they will start to like it!
Are there anything else I can do that they will enjoy

I got really inspired when I saw people put their birds on their knees and they would pet them and they will enjoy it
I will do it your way
What do you do usually when you take the birds out? This question is for everyone


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

mine love playing on my desk and chewing everything in site. i think that you'll find if they start on your shoulder, they won't be able to resist adventuring. it might take a while, but cockatiels are so naturally curious. they can't help themselves :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

What do they chew usually when they play with you


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

everything they're not meant to :lol: books, scrap paper, pencils, they rip keys on our laptop.  i do have some cane baskets that they're allowed to destroy and they spend hours ripping off wood. otherwise they just sit on me waiting for scritches. oh and they eat some veggies too - they love their spinach!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I will try all of this 
Thank you so much! If I have any questions I will ask you


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

The first thing Frisbee wants to do when I get him out in the morning is sit on my shoulder, and he sits there while I go through our routine and change his food/water then get his veggies. If I'm on the couch he runs back and forth between me and hubby or my son (whoever is sitting with me) He wants to inspect our hair, faces and our clothes and begs for kisses and head rubs. He prefers to stay on me ALL the time but sometimes I can't have him on me so I have to let him stay on his playgym, but he usually tries to jump back on me as soon as he gets a chance. He just likes to hang out where ever we are and get into anything we are trying to do! I sometimes feel bad that he can't enjoy the outdoors and sunshine in a big cage he could fly around in like yours have! You care for your birds wonderfully and it's obvious you love them so don't feel bad! You're still so young, You have your WHOLE life to have a bird on top of your head while you try to eat breakfast!! So don't get down if things aren't exactly how you want them yet! We all wish we could do things just the way we want but it's not always practical or affordable... As long as your flock is well cared for with love they are lucky birds! So many don't have a good home or are abused so please don't be upset because you can't have them inside yet! They know you love them!
P.S...
Frisbee loves it when I sing and talk to him, he grinds his beak and watches my mouth...lol.. I just make up a song about washing dishes or hum to him and he loves it...maybe try singing and humming to them!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much you really made me feel better
It's just that when I see you successful take your tiel from his cage without having a risk he might fly away
I have to hold them fully so I can bring them inside
The part the saddens me is that I see all the members here have big nice cages that they can do everything with their tiel and their tiel can come out themselfs without being forced to do so!
Thank you for your kind words I feel better and I will try your ways

If anyone has any expierence with out of the cage time I would greatly appreciate it
Don't be shy


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey, do not be so tough on yourself. You ruined NO lives of your birds, they sound like they have awesome lives!! And for the record, ways of caring for tiels varies greatly. No bird, or owner are the same and have their quirks and different ways to show love and express care. Beaker is not Tweety or Marshmallow, Beaker is Beaker (Some crazy whiteface cock, whom I question his sanity on a regular basis ) and they all prefer different ways. Beaker LOVES to laugh, but doesn't like being touched very much on the head. So, I can't really scratch him. But we show other ways of affection, it's mostly verbal. What you are saying just shows you care  Good luck Baruch, keep your head up


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you I will try that


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, when you have a large flock, it can be pretty difficult to get one or two out for "play time." At least this has been my experience. Four of my current seven love me, and even still, they aren't relaxed being away from the flock. Occasionally, if I leave the door to their room open and leave, Freya or Solaire will fly out after me (if they are feeling very bold). But the others call for them, and even though they are happy to have found me you can tell they are more alert/on edge in the living room because it's not their familiar environment. They really want me to go back to the bird room with them.

I'm afraid I don't have much advice, beyond what others have suggested. For now, just keep doing your best to keep your birds happy, even if that means spending lots of time with them outside. One day you will have your own home and can bring as many birds inside with you as you want.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you
Do you have any breakfast ideas:lol:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

To be honest, if he just wants to sit and get scritches from you, THAT'S bonding. Not all tiels are into toys or want to play with other things when you are around and there is nothing wrong with that. Do what the tiel wants to do!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Marshmallow is super tame and he can't possibly get any more tamer than he is!
The part that gets me upset Is that I feel like I am not bringing them inside and I am just letting them be in an aviary and want to change that


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

For now, because of your parents, just spend time outside with them. They don't HAVE to come inside if they can't.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

OK thank you


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't forget they naturally live outside in the wild and are happy that way. I have had a couple people tell me "Its cruel to make a bird stay captive in a house" and they tell me birds should be free outside to fly wherever they please... these people don't understand the love and bonding of beloved pets and don't even own any pets so I try not to listen to them, they just want to make me feel like a freak for having a pet bird but I know better! I'm sure your flock is very happy enjoying the sights, sounds and fresh air in their aviary!


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

My birds love to play with their own feathers even....When they drop a good sized feather we give it to them to play with it...Try odds and ends that are safe of course you just never know what they will like. For example my cockatoos favorite toy right now is dice she rolls them down her back and catches them just fun...I realize totally different type of bird but one example of you never know what they will like to play with.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

one thing i've noticed: tiels often play with things that you don't give them to play with. whereas if you sit them down and say "play with this" they never do. so your best to start by having them on you, for shoulder time or scritches, and they'll eventually decide what they like to play with, if anything. for instance: Ollie couldn't be happier if she's on my shoulder. she doesn't need toys.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Baruch, my birds live inside the house all the time because I have no garden right now. I try to give them all the freedom I can, they fly around etc. but my dream is one day to have an outside aviary just like you have. I am sure your babies are very happy where they are, you care for them and love them very much, and you are making the best of a difficult situation... this is what we all try to do! 
Think of it as a journey you are on, together with them: right now they can't be with you inside, but, how old are they? I am sure most are pretty young, just as you are. You will grow older together and your situation will evolve, and hopefully they will be with when you will move to your own home, when you will get married to a bird-loving lady, and they will get to know your own children, one day, if you choose to have any. This is awesome, no?
Off topic I also wanted to say, your Marshmallow is beautiful. I always look at him in your siggy and always makes me smile. All your tiels are gorgeous but he is one of my all-time favourites in this forum, and that picture of him is so sweet! I am happy to know that you are so bonded with him  
When he is with you, did you ever try having a plate of food on your lap? He'll be all over it and enjoy a meal with you, that's the best breakfast/dinner you can offer him


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you
Just for fun:lol:
Marshmallow


----------



## Samfa (Jun 25, 2013)

garynmonica said:


> The first thing Frisbee wants to do when I get him out in the morning is sit on my shoulder, and he sits there while I go through our routine and change his food/water then get his veggies. If I'm on the couch he runs back and forth between me and hubby or my son (whoever is sitting with me) He wants to inspect our hair, faces and our clothes and begs for kisses and head rubs. He prefers to stay on me ALL the time but sometimes I can't have him on me so I have to let him stay on his playgym, but he usually tries to jump back on me as soon as he gets a chance. He just likes to hang out where ever we are and get into anything we are trying to do! I sometimes feel bad that he can't enjoy the outdoors and sunshine in a big cage he could fly around in like yours have! You care for your birds wonderfully and it's obvious you love them so don't feel bad! You're still so young, You have your WHOLE life to have a bird on top of your head while you try to eat breakfast!! So don't get down if things aren't exactly how you want them yet! We all wish we could do things just the way we want but it's not always practical or affordable... As long as your flock is well cared for with love they are lucky birds! So many don't have a good home or are abused so please don't be upset because you can't have them inside yet! They know you love them!
> P.S...
> Frisbee loves it when I sing and talk to him, he grinds his beak and watches my mouth...lol.. I just make up a song about washing dishes or hum to him and he loves it...maybe try singing and humming to them!


Aww that was such a heart warming post.
You are absolutely right when you say all birds with loving, caring, understanding and patient owners are very lucky and well loved. It is, after all, the best thing you could possibly do for them.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

What a cute picture of Marshmallow!! 

Kiwi is an indoor bird, but I try to let him fly to his hearts content around the house. My dream is to get him used to a harness and actually take him outside. He still gets sun on the screen porch, but I think he would like outside a lot better. 

Everyone has mentioned a lot of great stuff! I think that all you need is to spend time with them and give them lots of scritches. Kiwi loves sitting on my shoulder while I do things around the house. If you do want to give them some toys to play with while they're with you, I use: his play gym, a small piece of planet pleasures shredders, molted feathers, bird-safe paper shreds and wooden blocks, and he loves these two ferret toys I got in the link. The bar spacing for the ferret toys wont allow him to get his head in, just his beak, but he has a lot of fun trying to get the bell and chases it all around the floor (the bell is plastic at my store btw). :lol:
http://www.petco.com/product/6558/Petco-Ferret-Fun-Ball-And-Wagon-Wheel.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for the link and ideas


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Marshmallow! You are beautiful! I want him :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you
And honey is just gorgouse








Did any of the chicks hatch


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't know! I'm going to give them a call today, will let you know ASAP


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice!
I won't sleep until I get the update


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I just talked with the breeder.

It's sad news  the eggs were infertile, none of them hatched 

There is some good news as well though. They're getting some young cockatiels shipped to them from another city. The breeder said she would give me a call as soon as they arrive. This means I might be getting a new baby even sooner!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh that's sad  but getting one sooner is better


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> getting one sooner is better


Yes indeed :yes: I'm still excited


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That is very heart breaking
Hopefully the new babies will be even COOLER than those eggs


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah I'm hoping that too Baruch!


----------

